# Kindergarten is a blast....



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

....I am handling my parents better now; _responding not reacting._

I even had a volunteer parent come in and help me put pre- and de- codable books together! I also have a high school aide coming in 2-3- days a week to help me. I have to make sure I have things planned (all the time) for them to do--so I don't freak out and have nothing prepared, and then not know what to say to them (like on Friday)...

I DID need help, but wasn't ready with anything, so I sent the aide to the other kindergarten teacher's room. That was okay, though, because she always needs help and is always pretty prepared. I can learn from her.

I FINALLY have an awesome teammate! I love her! She doesn't force her ideas on me, like the two others that I worked with did. I feel so fortunate and lucky and happy where I am right now.

Love Ya!
Star :sas :rofl I am a silly, happy, giggly camper...to say the least! :troll :lol :b :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Rock on TinselHair! :boogie :boogie :boogie

I have had to learn about balancing things myself. We have to learn to work smarter, not harder. My stepmom is always welcoming her help like you do yours. She spends an awful lot of time preparing things. This will help you out SO much.

With me, I have to write small programs to help me out (I don't have anyone else to help me  ). It automatically does some of the tedious work I used to have to type by hand.


----------



## JonnyRingo (Aug 26, 2007)

Good job Tinselhair. I'm glad you're doing well and enjoying your job. Keep us updated on how things are going. I like to hear when people are doing well.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Glad you're doing so well Star!


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

Latest kindergarten update--I still love teaching kindergarten. I caught a cold from my babies (student babies, not animal babies) and am feeling a little tired and not my usual lively self, but other than that things are still progressing very well.

My teammate is so nice. Three other coworkers came to me and tried to get me to turn against her. I went in to the boss and had a little "confidential" chat with her about this--of course not mentioning any names and she didn't ask for them. (I wouldn't have ratted them out any way...) I hate when that's done to me! Grrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!! :mum 

Any way, my boss just told me that some of the teachers had had some difficulties with her and couldn't forgive her. She looks very timid and wussy, but in reality she is no pushover and can stand up for herself and her beliefs. The boss thinks maybe they got a big surprise when they tried to walk all over her! (and I say--more power to her!)

I like her. We "spoil" each other with little surprises like cappuccinos, lattes, lavender candles, friendship keychains, cards, words of encouragement, Bath and Body lotion, little dances and chants, and lots of giggles together.....

You know, I think this is how good teams are supposed to be! :troll 

I've never had this!

She has tinselhair, like me, and loves dogs and the kids! What more could I ask? Plus, she doesn't seem like she is always in competition with me. She, like me, competes only with herself. :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That is awesome!
I have people I work with who are like me, too. People with SA are really no match for non-SAers when it comes to working. I found this out the hard way. We do so much thinking, that if we turn it outward, can actually remember multiple things at once! It's interesting how much some can't do this. I can't believe how often I am spurting out answers to questions about my work and various deadlines. I think it freaks people out! :lol

Anyway, good job on the relationship-building. It sounds like you are getting a lot done!


----------

